# Sacrificial Fence Clamps Cheap



## RippKutt (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello Jocks. I found this item that is just right for me. I have my Dads old 8" Craftsman table saw (circa 50's) with a 3/4" wide rip fence. I found these Bessey 2-1/4" Table Clamps at Home D. for $7.50 a pair delivered to store for pickup. I know, I'm still living in the dark ages. I have to get by with what I have. At any rate the model number is Bessey TK-6 at HD. They should work for a thin rip fence. Nothing in my life is straight level or plumb. Good luck, Dennis


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

Can't speak for the item you're looking at, but here's a video that shows how to make your own sacrificial fence clamp. I made mine this way and they're working fine for what I do.

The video.


Dave


----------

